# Update the Windows Apps with a local account of Administra



## balubeto (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi

In Windows 8.1 Update, it is possible to update, for all users, the Windows Apps with a local account of Administrators type? If so, how do I do this?

Thanks

Bye


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Any Administrator on Windows 8 can update their own Apps that they have installed on the account.

I believe Windows 8 Apps are installed per account not for the entire PC to use.


----------



## balubeto (Jun 5, 2010)

Is there a way that allows an administrator to manually update all the Apps that are common to all users?

Thanks

Bye


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No, I do not believe so as the apps are stored locally per account. Only the account can update them, unless they are installed for the entire system for all accounts.

It's no different then installing a program on a local account but not for the administrator.


----------



## balubeto (Jun 5, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> No, I do not believe so as the apps are stored locally per account. Only the account can update them, unless they are installed for the entire system for all accounts.
> 
> It's no different then installing a program on a local account but not for the administrator.


How do I install those downloaded from the Microsoft Store, making them available for the entire system?

Thanks

Bye


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Windows 8 Tip: Share Apps Between Multiple Accounts | Windows 8 content from Paul Thurrott's SuperSite for Windows


----------

